# can't disable car alarm



## prkn8tr (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a 91 BMW 3-series with an alarm, keyless entry, etc. I do not think that the alarm is stock but can't say for sure. I do not know the brand of the alarm.

A few days ago the battery in my remote entry keychain died. I needed to get in the car anyways so I used my key to unlock the door. The normal alarm (multi-sound cycle) went off when I closed the door but then when I locked the door with the key the alarm disengaged. I then unlocked the car and was able to start it with no problems.

The next day I needed to put something into the car. I unlocked it just fine, the alarm was still disengaged, but the thing I was putting into the car banged against the under-carriage of the car by the driver-side door causing some non-normal alarm (a repeating single tone) to go off. This incident also disabled the ignition and locking/unlocking the car using the key did not disengage it.

I got a new battery for my remote entry but no combination of buttons (it has several) has any effect. I also disconnected the car battery to no effect.

There are two buttons on the dash (one looks like it has a sun-beam-like pattern on it, the other is plain) that seem to be related to the alarm (in the past pushing the buttons would cause the alarm to chirp). I have tried various combinations of button pushes while putting the key into the ignition to no effect.

Can anybody give me some idea of how to reset my alarm?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

prkn8tr said:


> I have a 91 BMW 3-series with an alarm, keyless entry, etc. I do not think that the alarm is stock but can't say for sure. I do not know the brand of the alarm.
> 
> A few days ago the battery in my remote entry keychain died. I needed to get in the car anyways so I used my key to unlock the door. The normal alarm (multi-sound cycle) went off when I closed the door but then when I locked the door with the key the alarm disengaged. I then unlocked the car and was able to start it with no problems.
> 
> ...


 Usually if you turn on the ignition and press the plain button this will put the alarm into Valet mode. more than likely cause you don't know what type it is you will need to replace the alarm, but if you go by a car audio place they may be able to find out the make and fix it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

once you get the alarm to stop being so "interactive" with you, you should be able to remove the fuses under the dash that are attacked to the alarm, WHEN IT IS DISARMED ONLY and reset the system.


----------

